# Importance of horns being mounted on same horizontal plane...



## Tacoo (Apr 16, 2011)

As the title states, I am thinking about installing my Image CD1 pro minis into my 06 Tacoma but want them to be as un-intrusive as possible. I daily drive the truck and wear big winter boots in the truck alot in the winter months. 

The dash line is quite low and contacts my toes when in shoes with the horn in place, so boots are a no go. I have another knee bolster panel for the drivers side so I am willing to cut one up to gain the height I need to be comfortable with boots on but don't have that option on the passenger side. The height difference between the horns would be 3-4 inches.

How much of a difference would this make for staging? I have a kenwood DNX 8120 H/U so i can time align each side and run active currently on my Dynaudio MK 242's currently with an Image Q 450.4. I have pretty decent control but dont know how much that would help with the physical difference in position left to right.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

imo being that far will make a huge difference. when i first put in my horns i had like a 2" difference in height the passenger side being lower because of the glove box. when i finally got around to cutting the glove box and moving the horn up i head a big difference in my staging.


----------

